# SCDSL - Schedule and Rules Updates?



## timbuck (Aug 20, 2018)

Anyone know when we should expect the schedule to come out?


And will there be anything new and exciting for Rules & Regulations or Game Day Procedures?


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know when we should expect the schedule to come out?
> 
> 
> And will there be anything new and exciting for Rules & Regulations or Game Day Procedures?


A day before Season starts


----------



## timbuck (Aug 20, 2018)

So I should stop looking every 45 minutes and continuously hitting refresh like it was a button on a slot machine?


----------



## baldref (Aug 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> So I should stop looking every 45 minutes and continuously hitting refresh like it was a button on a slot machine?


No
That always helps
Keep going


----------



## RedCard (Aug 20, 2018)

timbuck said:


> So I should stop looking every 45 minutes and continuously hitting refresh like it was a button on a slot machine?


Only if the schedule doesn’t come out before Labor Day weekend. 
If I remember right, the schedule for both SCDSL and CSL came out right before Blues Cup.


----------



## younothat (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh the annual scheduling problems:   For all the leagues and people:


----------



## lancer (Aug 20, 2018)

I'll start.  This discussion will be 7 pages before we see schedules.


----------



## Zdrone (Aug 20, 2018)

Still have 18 days until the season starts.  

Schedules will come out in 16 and be immediately rescinded due to errors.

Everyone set your alarms for 5am Saturday morning.  You know the first game will be 8am at the furthest edge of whatever your teams range is.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 20, 2018)

I’ve got 3 kids that play. Trying to figure out my rotation and whether I’ll make it in time to catch the college football game I care about that weekend.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 21, 2018)

Had you just PAID the extra $$ for the New-Improved-Elite of the Elite-Navy/Gold/Silver Plus-Developmental-PDA-Pre ENCL-.....Discovery! League you'd already have your schedule.
The rest of you will have to wait.

I say we hit 10 pages!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I’ve got 3 kids that play. Trying to figure out my rotation and whether I’ll make it in time to catch the college football game I care about that weekend.


Multitasking is where it's at. Use a tablet to stream the games.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 21, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Had you just PAID the extra $$ for the New-Improved-Elite of the Elite-Navy/Gold/Silver Plus-Developmental-PDA-Pre ENCL-.....Discovery! League you'd already have your schedule.
> The rest of you will have to wait.
> 
> I say we hit 10 pages!


Ha ha actually no not at this time...
....Discovery Division
Schedules are not available at this time - please check back later.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 21, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Ha ha actually no not at this time...
> ....Discovery Division
> Schedules are not available at this time - please check back later.


Ha!  I wonder if someone didn’t like the thought of Norco every weekend and now they are trying to rework some schedules.


----------



## Zdrone (Aug 21, 2018)

I’m almost embarrassed to say that I have a web change set up for the 2018 schedule page with an alert to my email...


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 21, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Ha!  I wonder if someone didn’t like the thought of Norco every weekend and now they are trying to rework some schedules.


I wouldn't mind have those games at Great Park instead


----------



## Frank (Aug 21, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> I wouldn't mind have those games at Great Park instead


CSL Premier is at Great Park and San Bernardino


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> I wouldn't mind have those games at Great Park instead


Or Galloway Downs...


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Aug 22, 2018)

According to SCDSL they are still waiting for clubs to provide field space.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 22, 2018)

Wasn’t that due on 8/1?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Wasn’t that due on 8/1?


Heard last minute teams being added as well.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Aug 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Wasn’t that due on 8/1?


Sure was.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Ha!  I wonder if someone didn’t like the thought of Norco every weekend and now they are trying to rework some schedules.


Heard the SD clubs want more games down south, too much Norco 80/20


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 22, 2018)

Page #2...   We can do better than this!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Aug 22, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> According to SCDSL they are still waiting for clubs to provide field space.


Why? No field should mean your either playing your home games at Norco and covering the cost of parking, or you're removed from the league. You can't run a club with no fields. Other club's shouldn't have to wait. There's no point in deadlines if they're meaningless. SCDSL has become a farce in terms of organization and management. Too much of the tail wagging the dog. Take charge or you'll lose your clients. I'm sure it's coming with all these bigs clubs able to change the landscape over night.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 22, 2018)

Could you imagine if pats, slanmmers or galaxy said -  we are going to move to Coast next year.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Could you imagine if pats, slanmmers or galaxy said -  we are going to move to Coast next year.


To drive further!


----------



## Justafan (Aug 22, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> To drive further!


Just run with it, suspend reality for a second.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 22, 2018)

If they all move back, they wont have to drive any more than they do now (for the most part).  Maybe 1 or 2 times a season they drive outside of the Orange Curtain.  
In Gold/Premier there's more driving.  But probably not much more than Discovery or Champions today.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Aug 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Could you imagine if pats, slanmmers or galaxy said -  we are going to move to Coast next year.


I would join for sure. Totally worth the drive.  Better competition in Coast not to say there aren't any good SCDSL teams. But too many watered down F1 teams in SCDSL.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Aug 22, 2018)

Maybe create a F1.5 group to keep the parents happy. Still better than F2!!


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Aug 22, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I would join for sure. Totally worth the drive.  Better competition in Coast not to say there aren't any good SCDSL teams. But too many watered down F1 teams in SCDSL.


Your sadly mistaken it's Coast with the water downed teams


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 22, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Just run with it, suspend reality for a second.


I did and choked.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 22, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I would join for sure. Totally worth the drive.  Better competition in Coast not to say there aren't any good SCDSL teams. But too many watered down F1 teams in SCDSL.


It’s relative to gender and in some cases age groups.


----------



## jrcaesar (Aug 22, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Your sadly mistaken it's Coast with the water downed teams


If you mean that better players have moved to or are drawn to the clubs playing in SCDSL, that is probably true. _(Edit: Or their parents are drawn to those clubs.)_ But of the teams in SCDSL that call themselves F1, only about half are really of that caliber, whereas Gold and Silver Elite teams still reflect that approximate level (from what I observe). Whenever I see a tournament with F1 teams, I have to wonder which are F1 and which are really F1.5.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Aug 22, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s relative to gender and in some cases age groups.


True. I'll agree with that.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 22, 2018)

SCDSL has turned into basically an Orange County League.  With tons of Slammers teams but none of their best teams which are in ECNL.


----------



## lancer (Aug 23, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Had you just PAID the extra $$ for the New-Improved-Elite of the Elite-Navy/Gold/Silver Plus-Developmental-PDA-Pre ENCL-.....Discovery! League you'd already have your schedule.
> The rest of you will have to wait.
> 
> I say we hit 10 pages!


How much does extra it cost to play in the norco discovery league?


----------



## mirage (Aug 23, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Maybe create a F1.5 group to keep the parents happy. Still better than F2!!


There already is....

Discovery (real fit 1) = Premier
Flt 1 Champions (flt 1.5) = Gold
Flt 1 Europa (flt 1.75) = Silver Elite
Flt 2 = Silver
Flt3 = Bronze


----------



## MWN (Aug 23, 2018)

I thought registration was somewhere around $1200 to $1500 AND your team had to be qualified based on record to be accepted.


----------



## Runuts (Aug 23, 2018)

lancer said:


> How much does extra it cost to play in the norco discovery league?


$1000


----------



## MA0812 (Aug 23, 2018)

Discovery schedules were up previously but were taken down. Even discovery has a handful of teams in G04 that you have to scratch your head and wonder how/why they are there. Several of those teams have lost 5/6/7 - 0 against other teams in Discovery recently. Its watered down the same as Champions/Europa. You have 4th and 5th placed Flight 2 teams that moved up to Flight 1 Europa. I give up on trying to figure out what goes on behind the curtain.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 23, 2018)

Coast CSL and SCDSL are geographical split somewhat.   CSL in LA county & DSL in orange with the SD clubs doing both so when you get to the groups high up in the flights travel is bound to increase. 

CSL has promotion/regulation but it's run by committee and depending on the teams sometimes new clubs get generous bracketing and other times regulation doesn't really happen much because the numbers aren't there to move teams around much.

SCDSL has member club bracketing or self flighting with some limited committee oversight, more so as teams try to get into the higher flights.   Politics does come into play and the bigger stakeholders do tend to have greater influence so unless your coach and/or doc are at the table or on the call with some facts to back up teams placement & show past results that can be a tuff sell. 

The fall league season seems to get shorter each year and 10-11 games in DSL is really just a starter.  Supplement leagues and futstal are pickup up the slack and sometimes it's hard to see the progress over the fall since it goes by so quickly.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 23, 2018)

MWN said:


> I thought registration was somewhere around $1200 to $1500 AND your team had to be qualified based on record to be accepted.


How did the Temecula Valley Hawks B2000 team get qualified?


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 23, 2018)

mirage said:


> There already is....
> 
> Discovery (real fit 1) = Premier
> Flt 1 Champions (flt 1.5) = Gold
> ...



Can we get a "Discovery" bracket in each flight?


----------



## MWN (Aug 23, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Can we get a "Discovery" bracket in each flight?


The whole point of the Discovery bracket is that it represents SCDSL's top flight, its its own bracket.


----------



## MWN (Aug 23, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> How did the Temecula Valley Hawks B2000 team get qualified?


Don't know, but if you look up results from CRL, National Cup, NPL, etc., you might find the answer.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 23, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> How did the Temecula Valley Hawks B2000 team get qualified?


They paid?  With only 6 teams in B2000 doesn't seem like a lot of demand for that group.

What I heard was when there was when there was more applications than spots then a committee decided and the coach & doc could make there cases in person or on a conference call.


----------



## SocalPapa (Aug 23, 2018)

mirage said:


> There already is....
> 
> Discovery (real fit 1) = Premier
> Flt 1 Champions (flt 1.5) = Gold
> ...


Looking at the G02 brackets this year (the teams I know), Discovery > Premier and Champions = Premier.  I agree Europa got knocked down a peg with some Flight 2 teams moving up to replace some of the better Europa teams that moved up to Champions and Discovery.  But Europa looks _significantly_ stronger on the whole than Silver Elite.  It now seems generally on par with CSL Gold.

To throw some stats behind my observation, I looked at the average YSR rankings for the 2002 teams in the following brackets:

Discovery 35.0

CSL Premier 34.5
Champions 34.3

CSL Gold 33.4
Europa (all teams) 33.1

CSL Silver Elite (South) 31.3

Of course there have been a lot of changes to these teams in the off season, so we'll have to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 23, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Looking at the G02 brackets this year (the teams I know), Discovery > Premier and Champions = Premier.


With DA, ECNL, DPL and now Discovery, Premier is at the Silver Elite level at best from what it was 10 years ago.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 23, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> With DA, ECNL, DPL and now Discovery, Premier is at the Silver Elite level at best from what it was 10 years ago.


All watered down no matter what league.

Depending on the age groups DA and boys ECNL has less comptetion than CSL premier in some cases.   DA is very top heavy and falls off dramatic past the top 3-4 teams where premier has more depth, same with boys ECNL with a couple of teams & everyone else.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 23, 2018)

Leagues should be broken up in the following manner.  Forget Coast, SCDSL, Presidio, blah, blah, blah:
1.  The Great Park League -  All of Orange County plays here
2.  The Oceanside/Polo Field League -  Anything South of Pendleton plays here
3.  The Silverlakes League - Anything east of Anaheim
4.  The Anything between Manhattan Beach and Thousand Oaks League -  Maybe play at Stubhub.  Any other large complexes in LA that clubs use.  Could probably break this up into a few leagues based on geography and the mess of traffic in the area.  Coastal, Downtown, Pasadena
5.  Lancaster and Friends League

All tournaments place teams from each league against each other before they add a 2nd team from any of the above 5 leagues.


----------



## galaxydad (Aug 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Leagues should be broken up in the following manner.  Forget Coast, SDSL, Presidio, blah, blah, blah:
> 1.  The Great Park League -  All of Orange County plays here
> 2.  The Oceanside/Polo Field League -  Anything South of Pendleton plays here
> 3.  The Silverlakes League - Anything east of Anaheim
> ...


This an excellent idea 

Discovery is interesting as clubs promised or were forced (not sure which) a certain number of teams for each age group- looks to be based on total number of teams within the club

Some are real reaches- especially at the 03 age group where lots of DA kids will be back in the mix for a season as they wait to be the “old” of the 2 year age group. There are teams that are newly formed and practice 2 times a week taking on teams that are made up of a core of DA players that are still working on a DA training schedule and have strong ties to their system. Some of these new teams are asking for more practice days but not getting the field space allotted to them after they were sacrificed into the bracket. Head scratcher indeed


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Leagues should be broken up in the following manner.  Forget Coast, SDSL, Presidio, blah, blah, blah:
> 1.  The Great Park League -  All of Orange County plays here
> 2.  The Oceanside/Polo Field League -  Anything South of Pendleton plays here
> 3.  The Silverlakes League - Anything east of Anaheim
> ...


So I guess that would mean playing every other weekend?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So I guess that would mean playing every other weekend?


Not sure I follow?  Are you saying that’s not enough Field space to handle all of the teams?
Even with Sunday games?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Not sure I follow?  Are you saying that’s not enough Field space to handle all of the teams?
> Even with Sunday games?


Correct. With all the age groups and levels not enough time.


----------



## MWN (Aug 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Leagues should be broken up in the following manner.  Forget Coast, SDSL, Presidio, blah, blah, blah:
> 1.  The Great Park League -  All of Orange County plays here
> 2.  The Oceanside/Polo Field League -  Anything South of Pendleton plays here
> 3.  The Silverlakes League - Anything east of Anaheim
> ...


Your idea works for Flight 3 and 2.  It starts to fall apart when we get to Flight 1/Premiere, etc.  If you want to have a top tier level (Champions/Discovery/Premiere/NPL/etc.) team have to travel because there are not that many really good teams in the regions.


----------



## MWN (Aug 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Not sure I follow?  Are you saying that’s not enough Field space to handle all of the teams?
> Even with Sunday games?


Just take Temecula for example.  The recreational soccer program (TVSA) get priority allocation of City fields and then you have Pop Warner also operating in the Fall.  The competitive soccer programs (Hawks, Legends South, Arsenal South, Temecula United, Temecula Quails, etc.) have to schedule roughly 100 games per day during the season on whatever is left (a few public parks with 2 fields, Birdsal Park and Galway Downs).  Before daylight savings ends (Nov.) we get roughly 6 games per field, so 100/6 = 17 fields of various sizes for 1 city, but the number is actually higher because we can't get optimized utilization.

Great Park has about 17 fields right now ... the dinky City of Temecula could use all of it for its competition soccer clubs during the fall.  Now you want to take a region that has needs for over 800+ games and force them all on Great Park?


----------



## RedCard (Aug 23, 2018)

MWN said:


> Your idea works for Flight 3 and 2.  It starts to fall apart when we get to Flight 1/Premiere, etc.  If you want to have a top tier level (Champions/Discovery/Premiere/NPL/etc.) team have to travel because there are not that many really good teams in the regions.


I agree with this. If you're a Flight 1 team, you have to travel to find other competitive teams. Both my kids teams are based out of the San Gabriel Valley and we need to travel South just to play good, competitive friendly games. And looking at my daughter's Flight 1 bracket, only 1 of the 6 other teams is close to us. 2 are within 25-45 minutes down the 605 depending on traffic, and the 3 other teams are in the South Bay which can be a drive, again depending on good ol' L.A. traffic. Now, I know OC and SD traffic ain't any easier. Especially that section of the 5 going South through Camp Pendleton (Ooh-Rah!). I just don't understand why traffic stops there. But this is what we all signed up for...


----------



## timbuck (Aug 23, 2018)

Or use it as a way to thin the heard.  Maybe we don't need that many "Competitve" teams around town.


MWN said:


> Just take Temecula for example.  The recreational soccer program (TVSA) get priority allocation of City fields and then you have Pop Warner also operating in the Fall.  The competitive soccer programs (Hawks, Legends South, Arsenal South, Temecula United, Temecula Quails, etc.) have to schedule roughly 100 games per day during the season on whatever is left (a few public parks with 2 fields, Birdsal Park and Galway Downs).  Before daylight savings ends (Nov.) we get roughly 6 games per field, so 100/6 = 17 fields of various sizes for 1 city, but the number is actually higher because we can't get optimized utilization.
> 
> Great Park has about 17 fields right now ... the dinky City of Temecula could use all of it for its competition soccer clubs during the fall.  Now you want to take a region that has needs for over 800+ games and force them all on Great Park?


Ok - So maybe it doesn't work perfect every weekend.  But you could still call it by those names and have teams play on surrounding overflow fields that are withing a 15 mile drive of the big soccer parks.

And each "League" holds one tournament per summer that lasts a week, with teams from the other leagues invited.  5 big tournaments per summer spaced out a week or 2 apart.  Fill in the non tournament weekends with friendlies if you like.


----------



## younothat (Aug 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Or use it as a way to thin the heard.  Maybe we don't need that many "Competitve" teams around town.
> 
> 
> Ok - So maybe it doesn't work perfect every weekend.  But you could still call it by those names and have teams play on surrounding overflow fields that are withing a 15 mile drive of the big soccer parks.
> ...


Ah the "El Trafico"  league, genie is out of the bottle and there just way too many teams nowadays for centralization ... thousands between the many leagues so distributed is the way  games have been assigned to get local games.

Having a good home field with space, local games, and a place to train close by is a nice....traveling to play everybody else pretty not as much but heck kids seem to enjoy the experiences.

AYSO is divided up what into regions, area, districts, states and has competition from local all the way to state so what not something like that for "club" soccer, get  what your saying about the leagues... Going straight to State cup before doing well in area or region always seemed strange to me,  other sports like baseball don't work that way for example.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 23, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> With DA, ECNL, DPL and now Discovery, Premier is at the Silver Elite level at best from what it was 10 years ago.


At Carlsbad Cup last month..(same weekend as Surf Cup)..a G03 SE team beat a DPL team. 
I think each team more so than each club needs to be looked at on a case-by-case basis. You're going to have weak/strong teams in each level/flight of every league out there. And anything can happen on any given day.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 23, 2018)

DD recently guested with SD United G03 Black for the West Coast tournament in Flight 1-White. Great team that played some real nice possession soccer. Well coached group of girls. They were undefeated in CSL Gold last season. Playing Premier this coming season. In group play they beat RSC 3-0..who is playing SCDSL Champions..0-0 draw against CDA Slammers Whittier/Alvarez..who is playing SCDSL Discovery..0-0 draw against OC Surf DA Pilot. In the Semi-Finals they lost 0-1 to LA Breakers ECNL. The only goal a very hard working group of girls gave up all weekend.
Any given day..any given team.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Aug 24, 2018)

younothat said:


> Ah the "El Trafico"  league, genie is out of the bottle and there just way too many teams nowadays for centralization ... thousands between the many leagues so distributed is the way  games have been assigned to get local games.
> 
> Having a good home field with space, local games, and a place to train close by is a nice....traveling to play everybody else pretty not as much but heck kids seem to enjoy the experiences.
> 
> AYSO is divided up what into regions, area, districts, states and has competition from local all the way to state so what not something like that for "club" soccer, get  what your saying about the leagues... Going straight to State cup before doing well in area or region always seemed strange to me,  other sports like baseball don't work that way for example.


Yes I fully agree. While there is a lot to improve within the AYSO organisation, the structure of how leagues are formed and staggered is much better than the CSL/SCDSL scrap we have every year. Only F1 teams should be travelling long distances for games, we have a bronze team and should not be travelling outside of South Orange County for games. Neither should F2 teams.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 24, 2018)

I did a very quick and dirty look at the following for G04-  DPL, SCDSL Discovery, SCDSL Champions, Coast Premier, Coast Gold and SDDA F1. 
Here is the breakdown by rough geography when you combine all of these "Top" leagues  (I omitted 2 teams from Coast because I couldn't figure out where they were located)

East -  11 Teams (including Temecula area.  I suppose Temecula could be included in San Diego)
Los Angeles - 9 Teams (Long Beach to Downtown)
North LA/Valley  - 8 Teams (Thousand Oaks up to Santa Barbara)
OC - 9 Teams (South OC to Cerritos)  4 of these 9 wear some form of a Slammers patch.
San Diego - 11 Teams (Could have North SD play with OC )
So all of this talk about "You need to travel more if you are in a higher flight" might not require as much travel as people think.  Sure, teams in North of LA and in areas like Santee, Lakeside would have to travel. But for 80% of the teams, you can probably find good competition within 30 miles-  Even at the F1 level.  

This does not include DA or ECNL teams.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I did a very quick and dirty look at the following for G04-  DPL, SCDSL Discovery, SCDSL Champions, Coast Premier, Coast Gold and SDDA F1.
> Here is the breakdown by rough geography when you combine all of these "Top" leagues  (I omitted 2 teams from Coast because I couldn't figure out where they were located)
> 
> East -  11 Teams (including Temecula area.  I suppose Temecula could be included in San Diego)
> ...


Actually in SCDSL Flight 3 teams travel more than Flt 1 and 2


----------



## MWN (Aug 24, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I did a very quick and dirty look at the following for G04-  DPL, SCDSL Discovery, SCDSL Champions, Coast Premier, Coast Gold and SDDA F1.
> Here is the breakdown by rough geography when you combine all of these "Top" leagues  (I omitted 2 teams from Coast because I couldn't figure out where they were located)
> 
> East -  11 Teams (including Temecula area.  I suppose Temecula could be included in San Diego)
> ...


You need to eliminate DPL, Coast Gold and SDDA F1 from the search.  DPL is just a money grab by the DA girls clubs looking to keep their kids out of regular competition ... it does their marketing no good to have a DPL team get beat by SCDSL F1 and CSL Gold/Premiere.  Those teams are off the table.

SDDA F1 is not the equivalent to Premiere, Champions/Discovery.  After SDDA F1 teams move to higher level play with Gold and Flight 1.  This is why Albion is in CSL and Surf in SCDSL.

Reorginize it as follows:

Tier 1 = How many teams in your various geographic locations play at CSL-Premiere and SCDSL Champions/Discovery.
Tier 2 = CSL Gold and SCDSL Flight 1 (non-Champions), SDDA F1.


----------



## MWN (Aug 24, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Actually in SCDSL Flight 3 teams travel more than Flt 1 and 2


It depends on the bracket.  I remember when my kid played CSL - Bronze we had to travel from Temecula to Palm Desert (2 freaking hours each way).  SCDSL F3 = Temecula to Newport Beach as our longest commute ... but Newport Beach is a crap ton better than Palm Desert in September.  The further out of the center base you get, the more your travel demands, regardless of flight.  That said, CSL Premiere B2000 extends from Santa Barbara to San Diego, which is roughly 220 miles between clubs (5 hours).

If we are talking U15 and below - play could be regional.  Once we get to U15+, there are fewer teams and travel demands are greater.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 24, 2018)

MWN said:


> The whole point of the Discovery bracket is that it represents SCDSL's top flight, its its own bracket.


I thought that was why we had a "SCDSL" and then "Flight 1", and then "Champions", and then....I'm so confused.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 24, 2018)

MWN said:


> You need to eliminate DPL, Coast Gold and SDDA F1 from the search.  DPL is just a money grab by the DA girls clubs looking to keep their kids out of regular competition ... it does their marketing no good to have a DPL team get beat by SCDSL F1 and CSL Gold/Premiere.  Those teams are off the table.
> 
> SDDA F1 is not the equivalent to Premiere, Champions/Discovery.  After SDDA F1 teams move to higher level play with Gold and Flight 1.  This is why Albion is in CSL and Surf in SCDSL.
> 
> ...


My point was to create a new league structure for Club Soccer in So Cal based on these geographies.
Even in the various way things are flighted today, you will have teams that dominate and those that are probably out of depth.
My new structure won't prevent that.  It will just prevent teams from having to drive 2 hours.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 24, 2018)

There is discussion of crazy driving for league, yet in the same forum, we have this: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/whos-your-my12th.15907/#post-218602
There will be crazy driving as long as there are people willing to put up with it.


----------



## jimbohonky (Aug 24, 2018)

Is it (relatively) safe to assume that SCDSL regular season games will end in the first week of November as they have in the past? Trying to make plans outside of  soccer life, which is near impossible...


----------



## jpeter (Aug 24, 2018)

jimbohonky said:


> Is it (relatively) safe to assume that SCDSL regular season games will end in the first week of November as they have in the past? Trying to make plans outside of  soccer life, which is near impossible...


From the schedules posted before in discovery games where on to  11/11, 2nd weekend but your mileage may vary depending on actuals & age group


----------



## SocalPapa (Aug 24, 2018)

jpeter said:


> From the schedules posted before in discovery games where on to  11/11, 2nd weekend but your mileage may vary depending on actuals & age group


For olders, I doubt regular season, plus playoffs will go beyond the 11th because CIF-SS high school games start on the 12th this year.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 24, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> For olders, I doubt regular season, plus playoffs will go beyond the 11th because CIF-SS high school games start on the 12th this year. View attachment 3073


here you go on the current schedule to 11/11
http://www.scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/schedules/Fall2018/93015410.html?dummy=1535148050733


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 24, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It will just prevent teams from having to drive 2 hours.


Really? Sometimes it takes me 2 hours to drive 40 miles. It's So Cal.. 2 hour commutes are just a way of life.


----------



## MWN (Aug 24, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> For olders, I doubt regular season, plus playoffs will go beyond the 11th because CIF-SS high school games start on the 12th this year. View attachment 3073


You should be looking at the SOP date, not first contest.  The first contest date is simply when a team can participate in a scrimmage (with a referee).  League games begin in December.  For those with HS players, this means your club commitments won't likely end until after Thanksgiving, assuming the team is in a Thanksgiving College Showcase.  For those with youngers or Flight 2 and under and Silver-Elite/Gold and under, you will likely be done before that.


----------



## SocalPapa (Aug 24, 2018)

MWN said:


> You should be looking at the SOP date, not first contest.  The first contest date is simply when a team can participate in a scrimmage (with a referee).  League games begin in December.  For those with HS players, this means your club commitments won't likely end until after Thanksgiving, assuming the team is in a Thanksgiving College Showcase.  For those with youngers or Flight 2 and under and Silver-Elite/Gold and under, you will likely be done before that.


There have been long discussions about the HS season being moved up this year on this board (including a discussion I started on this topic).  I understand players may choose to sit out of HS preseason to stay with their club teams through the Thanksgiving showcases, but that will be an individual decision.  My point is I doubt SCDSL will force that decision to be made for nearly every player in the league by extending its schedule beyond the 11th.  Maybe I'm wrong, but seems very unlikely.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 24, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> There have been long discussions about the HS season being moved up this year on this board (including a discussion I started on this topic).  I understand players may choose to sit out of HS preseason to stay with their club teams through the Thanksgiving showcases, but that will be an individual decision.  My point is I doubt SCDSL will force that decision to be made for nearly every player in the league by extending its schedule beyond the 11th.  Maybe I'm wrong, but seems very unlikely.


Recognize that every older kid in their league that has hopes of playing in college will be sitting out if HS starts before Thanksgiving so that they can play in the showcases over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 25, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Recognize that every older kid in their league that has hopes of playing in college will be sitting out if HS starts before Thanksgiving so that they can play in the showcases over Thanksgiving.


I was thinking that was a given...


----------



## RedCard (Aug 26, 2018)

Both Presidio and Coast have their schedules up. Let’s go SCDSL....waiting on you....tick tock tick tock ....


----------



## SocalPapa (Aug 26, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Recognize that every older kid in their league that has hopes of playing in college will be sitting out if HS starts before Thanksgiving so that they can play in the showcases over Thanksgiving.


Perhaps, but less than half of this year's Europa teams even played in a Thanksgiving showcase last year.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 26, 2018)

Need a new poll, before or after Aug 30rd?  Sept 8 is the start of season


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 28, 2018)

Let's just start calling SCDSL and apply pressure.  I know that they say that takes up more of their time...but who cares at this point, right?


----------



## MWN (Aug 28, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Let's just start calling SCDSL and apply pressure.  I know that they say that takes up more of their time...but who cares at this point, right?


Does it really matter to get all up in arms at the end of the day?  Season starts on September 8 ... my calendar says I'm with my family (son, daughter, wife) at a soccer game between the hours of 7am to 5pm.  Yes, it would be nice to have a time range, but if there is a conflict two weeks from now, I'll manage it.


----------



## forsomuch (Aug 28, 2018)

Unfortunately cities and school districts don't care about the deadlines set by soccer leagues (and upset parents who want to plan their Saturdays) and often wait until September/Labor Day to confirm field allotments for the fall. They are sorting out all the requests and trying to make everyone happy while not working very hard at it, rewarding their friends and punishing those who don't check off every bureaucratic box they can think of. 

If you have ever had to jump through hoops with a government organization to get fields you understand that punching yourself in the face is more fun.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 28, 2018)

Hum...Coast, Presidio, ussda, etc all have to deal with they same issues yet they manage to get the schedules out much quicker....


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 28, 2018)

Bad press is good press.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 28, 2018)

MWN said:


> Does it really matter to get all up in arms at the end of the day?  Season starts on September 8 ... my calendar says I'm with my family (son, daughter, wife) at a soccer game between the hours of 7am to 5pm.  Yes, it would be nice to have a time range, but if there is a conflict two weeks from now, I'll manage it.


Some of us dont have all day open: When you have 3 kids and there going in 3 different directions and have to work some weekends where you need 2 weeks notice to change schedules not so simple. With friends & teammates helping out we do sort of manage but the more advance notice the better for us.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 28, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Some of us dont have all day open: When you have 3 kids and there going in 3 different directions and have to work some weekends where you need 2 weeks notice to change schedules not so simple. With friends & teammates helping out we do sort of manage but the more advance notice the better for us.


Why don't you ask your DOC for the schedule?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 28, 2018)

MWN said:


> Does it really matter to get all up in arms at the end of the day?  Season starts on September 8 ... my calendar says I'm with my family (son, daughter, wife) at a soccer game between the hours of 7am to 5pm.  Yes, it would be nice to have a time range, but if there is a conflict two weeks from now, I'll manage it.


Yeah, it matters.  I have to schedule an event for 10 non-club soccer families that same day...so now they're all waiting on me.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 28, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Why don't you ask your DOC for the schedule?



That'll cost extra!!


----------



## forsomuch (Aug 28, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yeah, it matters.  I have to schedule an event for 10 non-club soccer families that same day...so now they're all waiting on me.


If soccer is more important than this event then perhaps you should opt out and stop making them wait on you. 

If this event is more important than soccer then schedule it and work around the soccer.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 28, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> That'll cost extra!!


Ha had to catch at the coffee shop to be told....not available as of yesterday even to them for our particular age group due to some changes in progress...keeps on going and going....


----------



## pewpew (Aug 28, 2018)

forsomuch said:


> If soccer is more important than this event then perhaps you should opt out and stop making them wait on you.
> 
> If this event is more important than soccer then schedule it and work around the soccer.


NOTHING is more important than soccer. Soccer first. Family second.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 28, 2018)

But I'm glad my kid plays in that watered-down CSL. Playing  in Flight-IIIII has its advantages. Such as the schedule being posted.....


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 28, 2018)

pewpew said:


> But I'm glad my kid plays in that watered-down CSL. Playing  in Flight-IIIII has its advantages. Such as the schedule being posted.....



Is that the "Discovery" FLT IIIII ?  Lucky !
My younger's watered down PSL Academy-Discovery flight IV got there schedule last week.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

pewpew said:


> But I'm glad my kid plays in that watered-down CSL. Playing  in Flight-IIIII has its advantages. Such as the schedule being posted.....


My understanding was that there were teams leaving CSL and Presidio to move to SCDSL at the last minute.  Thus the holdup.


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Aug 28, 2018)

SCDSL schedules have been released. Website is currently updating. All schedules should be visible in the morning.


----------



## Venantsyo (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My understanding was that there were teams leaving CSL and Presidio to move to SCDSL at the last minute.  Thus the holdup.


It would be interesting to know who has more net gains in number of teams vs last year, CSL or SCDSL


----------



## timbuck (Aug 29, 2018)

So many Sunday games. 
I don’t mind playing on a Sunday if we play on Saturday too and they need to use Sunday to squeeze in enough games. 
Did a bunch of clubs lose a lot of fields this year?


----------



## RedCard (Aug 29, 2018)

So now that the SCDSL schedule is out, let’s all take a moment to review it, then start a new thread on how bad and unfair the schedule is...


----------



## jpeter (Aug 29, 2018)

RedCard said:


> So now that the SCDSL schedule is out, let’s all take a moment to review it, then start a new thread on how bad and unfair the schedule is...


Ha too late one already started, top 10 complaints so far:

Why do we play the same team x times
Why are we traveling so far to play a single game....
Why do we not play some teams but others 2x
Why are most of our games on Sunday
Why don't we have home games or only a few ?
Why is the season so short and we only get x games
Why oh why do we have so many 8am games or middle of the day ones at 1pm

Please feel free to add your own...


----------



## timbuck (Aug 29, 2018)

How about - the flight 1 team plays on Saturday.  And the flight 2 teams plays on Sunday. Who will be bringing the most flight 1 players to the Sunday game.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Aug 29, 2018)

pewpew said:


> DD recently guested with SD United G03 Black for the West Coast tournament in Flight 1-White. Great team that played some real nice possession soccer. Well coached group of girls. They were undefeated in CSL Gold last season. Playing Premier this coming season. In group play they beat RSC 3-0..who is playing SCDSL Champions..0-0 draw against CDA Slammers Whittier/Alvarez..who is playing SCDSL Discovery..0-0 draw against OC Surf DA Pilot. In the Semi-Finals they lost 0-1 to LA Breakers ECNL. The only goal a very hard working group of girls gave up all weekend.
> Any given day..any given team.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 31, 2018)

Darn !! Made 6 pages, just one more and I'd have won the lottery.


----------



## Good365 (Aug 31, 2018)

Do they keep taking the schedules down? Every time I try to find it on their website it's not there.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 31, 2018)

Good365 said:


> Do they keep taking the schedules down? Every time I try to find it on their website it's not there.


Using http://www.scdslsoccer.com/schedule/2018-fall-schedule

Works for me


----------



## Good365 (Aug 31, 2018)

@jpeter Thanks! Your link works. http://scdslsoccer.com/2018-schedules is how I was trying to get there, but never worked. Maybe it's my tablet.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 4, 2018)

Anybody look at the rules for 2018?  http://scdslsoccer.com/_files/SCDSLRules2018.pdf
A few items that look to be different from last year.  Anything else change?:

1.  Minimum play time for 2007 and younger. Page 6
d. 2010(b), 2010, 2009, 2008, 2007 Division Format and Rules specific to these Birth Years
 • *All players must play a minimum of 50% of each game. *

2. Substitutions -  Page 11

2010(b), 2010, 2009, 2008, 2007 and 2006 Unlimited substitutions - Same as last year
*2005 One re-entry per half, per player. Each half stands on its own - *Last year,  2004 age group was no re-entry in the 1st half.  And 1 re-rentry in the 2nd half
 2004 and older No re-entry in the first half and one re-entry in the second half, per player. Each half stands on its own. Same as last year.  (My opinion is that it should be the same as the 2005. At least in Europa and below)


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Anybody look at the rules for 2018?  http://scdslsoccer.com/_files/SCDSLRules2018.pdf
> A few items that look to be different from last year.  Anything else change?:
> 
> 1.  Minimum play time for 2007 and younger. Page 6
> ...


and who will enforce this? I know for a fact it won't be referees


----------



## MWN (Sep 4, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> and who will enforce this? I know for a fact it won't be referees


The coaches.  The referees are instructed not to enforce and simply to make note of the protest by the victimized team when the substitution/play times rules are broken.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Anybody look at the rules for 2018?  http://scdslsoccer.com/_files/SCDSLRules2018.pdf
> A few items that look to be different from last year.  Anything else change?:
> 
> 1.  Minimum play time for 2007 and younger. Page 6
> ...


I remember seeing this 50% playing time requirement years ago when DD was playing U8.  One of her buddies chose not to play anymore after U8, and her coach not following this rule by the book was one of the main reasons unfortunately.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 4, 2018)

MWN said:


> The coaches.  The referees are instructed not to enforce and simply to make note of the protest by the victimized team when the substitution/play times rules are broken.


Correct.  I asked a ref last year "How do you keep track of subs?  -  He said "we don't.  Its up to the coaches."

What is the penalty for non-compliance?  
If a 2004 and older team has a player start the game.  Subs the player out about 15 minute later. Then puts the player back in with 10 minutes to go in the half.
Should the opposing coach try to raise this issue at the moment this player attempts to go back on the field in the 1st half?  Should opposing coaches track subs of the other team?  Should they wait to file a complaint after the game?  (Is this complaint with the ref or with the league?).


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Correct.  I asked a ref last year "How do you keep track of subs?  -  He said "we don't.  Its up to the coaches."
> 
> What is the penalty for non-compliance?
> If a 2004 and older team has a player start the game.  Subs the player out about 15 minute later. Then puts the player back in with 10 minutes to go in the half.
> Should the opposing coach try to raise this issue at the moment this player attempts to go back on the field in the 1st half?  Should opposing coaches track subs of the other team?  Should they wait to file a complaint after the game?  (Is this complaint with the ref or with the league?).


I've seen this scenario every weekend. 
Normally it goes like this:
Coach 1: Hey coach you can't put this player back in
Coach 2: Why not? We have 1 re-entry per half
Coach 1: that's not for this age group
Coach 2: Yes it is, read the rules
Referee: I don't care, we just want the game to continue

Player gets subbed in and sometimes it results in goal being scored. Not sure if anyone protested and got something out of this from the League.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 4, 2018)

Does the Discovery division have additional sub conditional rules that follow fifa not listed in this document?

Heard this weekend for Discovery there is only 3 substitution opportunities+ half time per game like fifa rule's.  For those with the larger rosters this would require mutiple players being subbed each time in most cases past 4 subs.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Anybody look at the rules for 2018?  http://scdslsoccer.com/_files/SCDSLRules2018.pdf
> A few items that look to be different from last year.  Anything else change?:
> 
> 1.  Minimum play time for 2007 and younger. Page 6
> ...


New rules? Those were the rules the forst year the league was formed. And no, they were not enforced.


----------



## Soccer (Sep 4, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Does the Discovery division have additional sub conditional rules that follow fifa not listed in this document?
> 
> Heard this weekend for Discovery there is only 3 substitution opportunities+ half time per game like fifa rule's.  For those with the larger rosters this would require mutiple players being subbed each time in most cases past 4 subs.


http://www.scdslsoccer.com/_files/2018Discovery DivisionRules.pdf


----------



## jpeter (Sep 4, 2018)

Soccer said:


> http://www.scdslsoccer.com/_files/2018Discovery DivisionRules.pdf


Ah 3 subs chances per half so 6 total so that's easier to manage and get players on.

For all Discovery Division games, the following substitution rules will 
apply: 
A. 18 players are eligible to compete per game-day.
B. No re-entry per half. Each half stands on its own.
C. Each team allowed only 3 stoppages per half
D. Half-time does not count as a stoppage
E. Exception to the above as it applies to Goalkeepers (if there is an injury, sickness etc. and 
a GK is unable to continue, teams can substitute that GK with another GK even if they 
have already substituted their GK, or out of stoppages or both)


----------



## timbuck (Sep 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> New rules? Those were the rules the forst year the league was formed. And no, they were not enforced.


Maybe not new. But some adjustments.
This year the 2005 age group is allowed to re-enter once per half.  Last year the 2004 age group was not allowed to re-enter in the 1st half.  And 1 re-entry in the 2nd.

I was not aware that there was a 50% play time rule for 07 and below prior to this year.


----------



## mirage (Sep 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Maybe not new. But some adjustments.
> This year the 2005 age group is allowed to re-enter once per half.  Last year the 2004 age group was not allowed to re-enter in the 1st half.  And 1 re-entry in the 2nd.
> 
> I was not aware that there was a 50% play time rule for 07 and below prior to this year.


I agree.  The original rules never had required playing time.

The attached is the final rules published from 2011 inaugural season of SCDSL.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 4, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Does the Discovery division have additional sub conditional rules that follow fifa not listed in this document?
> 
> Heard this weekend for Discovery there is only 3 substitution opportunities+ half time per game like fifa rule's.  For those with the larger rosters this would require mutiple players being subbed each time in most cases past 4 subs.


Similar to the DA.


----------

